# Soundblaster Recon 3D :Treiber oder Soundkarte defekt ?



## Wolff1975 (10. Februar 2012)

Hi Leutz,
ich habe mich doch zu einem eigenen Beitrag entschlossen ... vielleicht weiß jemand von euch Rat.

Ich hab in meinem neuen System eine Recon 3D verbaut, (weiß auch nicht was mich geritten hat) nun ja und wollte nun nach einer Neuinstalation von Windows7 x64 die Originaltreiber installieren. Der Installationsvorgang ging ohne Probleme und und ich sollte nach Beendigung Herunterfahren gesagt getan ... danach war jedoch immer noch der "Standard Microsoft Treiber" im Gerätemanager auch das Control Panel startete nicht mit den Hinweis das kein kompatibles Audi Gerät vorhanden sei. Also installierte ich den Recon Treiber von Hand per Treiberdaktualisierung. Danach lief das Control Panel, jedoch musste ich feststellen das der Center/Subwoofer Ausgang im 5.1 Modus keinen Ton wiedergab. Wenn ich nun den 5.1 Sound testen wollte, stürzte der Test ab und blieb hängen ohne überhaupt einen Ton wiedergegeben zu haben. Ich überprüfte die Lautsprecher und diese waren in Ordnung... danach ging ich in die Wiedergabesteuerung von win7 und wollte es von Hand einstellen dort kam aber die Meldung :

Bei der Audioverbesserung für folgende Geräte gibt es Probleme
Lautsprecher (SB Recon 3d PCIe)
Möchten Sie die Treiberverbesserungen für dieses Gerät deaktivieren.

Als ich jetzt mit "ja" bestätigte klappte der Test im Controll Panel jedoch ohne auf der Center/Subwoofer (Line3) Ausgang Ton abzugeben...
Eine komplette Deinstallation der Treiber und Panels sowie Neuinstalation ergab keine Veränderung, weder im Ergebnis noch die Probleme der Installation änderten sich...
Ich bin langsam am Ende mit meinem Latein... ist die Karte defekt oder liegt es am Treiber oder doch an etwas völlig anderem ?...

Weiß von euch vieleicht jemand Rat ? Ich währe zutiefst dankbar!
Meine System Konfiguration kann man hier entnehmen : sysProfile: ID: 132462 - Wolff1975


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2012)

Also, ich hätte bei der win-Install zuerst mal die Karte weggelassen, dann ALLE Updates runterladen und installieren, aktuellste Board+Grafiktreiber installieren. Erst dann die Sondkarte rein und installieren.

Und Du könntest die Karte auch mal in einem anderen Slot testen


----------



## Wolff1975 (10. Februar 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort !

Ich bin eigentlich auch so vorgegangen wie du es beschrieben hattest. Ich habe das jetzt nur weggelassen weil ich den Bericht nicht zu langatmig machen wollte...

Nun das mit dem anderen Slot ist so eine Sache da ich eine 2te Grafikkarte. Besitze geht mir da etwas der Platz aus... Aber zum testen könnte ich es zumindest probieren wobei meine Hoffnung auf einen Software Fehler beruht ... meist bekommen wir aber ja nicht das was wir uns wünschen...


----------



## Wolff1975 (10. Februar 2012)

Was denkt ihr über die Xonar DX2 ? Bin grad echt am verzweifeln...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. Februar 2012)

Was willst du denn alles anschließen?
Bin am Handy kann Signaturen usw. daher nicht sehen.

Mfg,
Pommes

Edit: Hab mir jetzt mal dein Sysprofile angesehen. Wenn du in absehbarer Zeit deine Soundhardware nicht durch was gutes ersetzt, würde ich nicht mehr kaufen als eine Xonar DG.


----------



## Wolff1975 (10. Februar 2012)

Nun ich hab da ein Medusa nx 5.1 und ein logitech z4 nicht grade eine Anlage die die sound Karte ausreizt aber mit der stx geht mir mein heatset verloren... Und der plx Chip lässt mich zweifeln...


----------



## Wolff1975 (10. Februar 2012)

Ich hab vor eine Option nach oben zu haben du verstehst?


----------



## Wolff1975 (10. Februar 2012)

mir ist aufgefallen das das Kino fehlt im Control Panel lehr ist einfach nur schwarz... nun ich hab durch Zufall diesen Link gefunden : Creative Recon3D Dolby Digital Live problems - Guru3D.com Forums

das kommt meinen Fehler sehr nahe es wird wahrscheinlich sogar mein Fehler sein und die Entscheidung des recon 3d Besitzers kommt der meinigen entgegen ... Ich bins Leid was ist das bloß für eine Hardware.

mit meinem aktuellem wissen bin ich der Auffassung : FINGER WEG ! von dieser Hardware !!! der König ist tot... leider...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. Februar 2012)

Ich meine damit dass für jedes Headset bis 150€ und für jedes Logitröt usw. Fertig-2.1-PC-Soundsystem eine Xonar DG oder maximal DX mehr als ausreicht. Erst wenn du bald etwas Richtiges willst, solltest du eine bessere Soka nehmen.

Creative war schon immer für Treiberprobleme bekannt, daber wird auch größtenteils Asus empfohlen.


----------



## Wolff1975 (10. Februar 2012)

ich träume von einem Teufel System und einem bayerdynamics mxx 300 in Zukunft aber nicht in den nächsten 4 Wochen... und sei ehrlich in diesem Computer gehört was ordentliches oder ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. Februar 2012)

Wegen Teufel und dem MMX300 solltest du dich nochmal beraten lassen, da gibt es deutlich besseres fürs Geld. 

Wenn du jetzt 150€ hast, kannst du eine Essence STX kaufen. Für deine jetzigen Sachen natürlich gnadenlos überdimensioniert, aber wenn du bald eh aufrüsten willst, dann kannst du die nehmen. Denn eine Soundkarte hält meistens so lange bis der Anschluss ausstirbt, und das wird bei PCIe noch lange nicht der Fall sein. So musst du nicht bald auch noch eine neue kaufen.


----------



## Wolff1975 (11. Februar 2012)

nur was mache ich mit meinem heatset ich habe das 5.1 geliebt geht mit der stx was vergleichbares?

geb mir mal einen Rat deiner Meinung nach ich würde mich darüber freuen da ich im Dschungel etwas untergehe zur zeit


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, sehe grade du hast das Medusa 5.1 und nicht Stereo. Schließt du das per 4 mal Klinke an? Dann geht die STX leider nicht, sie bietet nur Stereo-Anschlüsse.
Das ist aber richtig so, denn jedes gute Headset bzw. jeder Kopfhörer ist Stereo und simuliert den Raumklang per Soka, klingt viel besser.
Du kannst auch direkt 300€ in die Hand nehmen und Essence STX + KH für ~150€ kaufen. Das wird dich klanglich in eine neue Welt katapulieren. Das MMX300 basiert übrigens auf dem DT770, welcher 150€ kostet. Das MMX300 wurde nur noch "verschlimmbessert."


----------



## Wolff1975 (11. Februar 2012)

würdest du eher die Pro oder die M Version bevorzugen ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Februar 2012)

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen  Ein Kopfhörer in dem Preisbereich hält locker 10-20 Jahre, daher sollte man gucken was man kauft. Du solltest probehören gehen. Wo wohnst du? Vllt. hast du einen Hifi-Laden in der Nähe. Empfehlenswerte wären:

Beyerdynamic DT770 250 Ohm
Beyerdynamic DT990 250 Ohm
AKG K601
AKG K701
Sennheiser HD595

Klingen aber alle unterschiedlich, was dir gefällt musst du ausprobieren 

Edit: Mir fällt grade ein, dass du auch die Xonar ST + H6-Modul kaufen kannst. So könntest du auch das Medusa noch benutzen. Das wäre aber teurer. Ich würde dir also auf jeden Fall emfpehlen etwas Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und KH+STX zu kaufen, das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Wolff1975 (11. Februar 2012)

was denkst du über das Senheiser PC360 das ja leistungsmäßig etwas besser als das HD595 sein soll?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Februar 2012)

Wo steht das? Eigentlich soll das PC360 nicht viel besser klingen als ein HD448.

MMn gibt es kein gutes Headset, mit KH+Mic kommst du immer besser weg. Vor allem weil man viel flexibler ist was verschiedene Soundings usw. angeht. 

Wie gesagt, geh am besten probebören.


----------



## Wolff1975 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte das hier gelesen http://www.technic3d.com/review/sound/1179-sennheiser-pc-360-headset-im-test/2.htm#start und auch nur aufgehorcht weil das HD595 nicht mehr verfügbar war... Was genau meinst du mit : mMn ??? Kläre bitte einen unwissenden mal auf


----------



## clix1995 (11. Februar 2012)

Servus,
auch wenn dir mein Beitrag nicht sonderlich helfen wird , ich habe ein Sehnheiser PC360G4ME gehabt dachte was ein Hammer sound....dann Bekam ich von einem Freund meiner Eltern  ein AKG 260 kopfhörer geschenkt ( alt aber ich find ihn richtig gut ). dann brauchte ich natührlich eine neue Soundkarte weil der KH eine Impedanz von 600 Ohm hat also griff ich zu der Asus Essence STX wenn du soetwas einmal gehört hast schmeißt du so ein Sehnheiser Gaming Headset in die Ecke man kann es garnicht vergleichen der AKG ist beim zocken besser und bei Musik liegen Welten da zwischen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Februar 2012)

Der Test ist m(meiner)M(Meinung)n(nach) ein Witz. Auf sowas solltest du dich nicht verlassen. 

Ein KH für 150€ von Beyer oder AKG wird das PC360 in Grund und Boden spielen.


----------



## Wolff1975 (11. Februar 2012)

Ok Mist ... 

Danke für eure Hilfe ich denke ich werde das so umsetzen da ich von einer recon 3D mit Treiber Diskrepanz nur wenig bis hin zu garnichts mehr erwarte...


----------



## Wolff1975 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir den Test in der pc Games Hardware Ausgabe : 12/2010 durchgelesen und für mich klang beides stimmig ist das den alles Stuss was dort geschrieben wird ?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Februar 2012)

Klingt blöd, aber ja. Auf solche Headset-Tests darf man sich nicht verlassen.

Essence STX + KH für 200€ spielt ausnahmslos jedes Headset, welches auf dem Markt ist, in Grund und Boden. Versprochen 

Geh am besten probehören und überzeug dich selbst.


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Februar 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Essence STX + KH für 150-200€ spielt ausnahmslos jedes Headset, welches auf dem Markt ist, in Grund und Boden. Versprochen


 
 Made my Day 

Und das schreibt jemand mit nem 20€ KH


----------



## PommesmannXXL (11. Februar 2012)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Made my Day
> 
> Und das schreibt jemand mit nem 20 KH



Weil du auch weißt was ich schon alles gehört habe und dass meine Sig aktuell ist 

Dann gib mir ein Headset, welches besser als das MMX300 (DT770, 150€) ist.


----------



## Wolff1975 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich höre gerade mit meiner neuen Xonar Essance STX !

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=xonar9xbq9.jpg

Alter Pommes das ist soooooooo Göttlich ich muss jetzt alle meine Lieblingsalben nochmal hören ganz ehrlich ich hab von creativ noch nichts gesehen was da ran kommt !!!

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Balance stimmt da im Test mir eine Seite leiser vorkommt und ich hab mit dem controll panel noch Probleme aber ich bereue die Entscheidung sich von creativ labs zu trennen nicht !

Leider habe ich gestern einen Fehler in Ermangelung von Fachwissen (Pommes du warst schon schlafen leider und heute als du geantwortet hattest wars schon zu spät
) beim Headset Kauf gemacht aber so ist es schon echt genial hört sich jetzt für Leute die das nur lesen doof an aber es ist echt ein Traum mit dieser Ausstattung Musik zu hören !


----------



## PommesmannXXL (12. Februar 2012)

Was hast du denn gekauft? Ein PC360?

Also ich würde mir schnell noch einen KH wie den DT770 250 Ohm bestellen und beide gegeneinander testen. Das, was dir besser gefällt, behältst. Und das andere schickst du zurück.


----------



## Wolff1975 (12. Februar 2012)

Herzlichen dank Pommes du hast meine welt bereichert klingt abgegriffen und kitschig ist aber wirklich so ich liebe musik und das hat mir jetzt meinen horizont erweitert hätte nicht gedacht das man da mit etwas bessere technik soo viel ausholen kann. Du wirst eine Erwähnung in meinem Hardware Profil bekommen ^^


----------



## PommesmannXXL (12. Februar 2012)

Mein Wissen beruht sich auch nur auf dem hören von ein paar KHs und Headsets und auf dem Wissen anderer. Aber solche Reaktionen freuen einen doch immer. 
Was hast du denn jetzt für ein Headset?


----------



## Wolff1975 (12. Februar 2012)

du hattest richtig geraten ich hatte deine liste genommen und mir die Verfügbarkeit angeschaut und habe gesehen das das HD595 nicht mehr gebaut wurde aber in einem Testbericht (Link hatte ich oben gepostet) gesehen das das PC360 auf dem gleichem Produkt basieren soll und da erinnerte ich mich an den Test der Ausgabe 12/2012 der PC Games Hardware jetzt wo ich das höre glaube ich zu verstehen was mir ein DT770 bringen könnte....


----------



## PommesmannXXL (12. Februar 2012)

Das wurde hier schon oft diskutiert, aber eins steht fest: Das PC360 basiert nicht auf dem HD595. Es klingt schlechter.
Worauf genau das Headset basiert weiß man nicht genau. Am wahrscheinlichsten ist aber dass es HD558-Treiber in einem HD448-Gehäuse sind. Durch weitere Änderungen klingt das PC360 eher wie ein HD448. Kannst du aber auch z.B. im Einkaufsführer für KHs und Headsets nachlesen.

Ein DT770, DT990 oder AKG 601 würden nochmal so einen Wow-Effekt bringen. Das PC360 kannst du ja auch innerhalb von 14 Tagen problemlos zurückschicken.


----------

